# No water conditioner :-(



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I was planning on doing a water change on Clark Gable's tank ready for my new betta tomorrow and then realised I have no water conditioner, I can't go anywhere tomorrow to get any either, what can I do? lol


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Well... this may sound awful but I'd hold off on the water change a few days till you can get some. =[ Or see if any of your neighbors have some.

Good luck!


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

No1 has fish, my next door neighbour has a pond with goldfish but thats it lol


----------



## miyko (Jul 28, 2010)

this happned to me in an emergency i called a friend who loves fish and although it wasn't a formula for bettas spesificly it did the trick till i could go get some


----------



## SwimyRainbowFinn (Jul 19, 2010)

I dont have water conditioner at all for my bettas, theyre just fine, i let the water age though. Im thinking yours will live through one water change with no conditioner.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I would hold off till you can get some.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have seen a betta dye from getting his water changed without conditioner, because there was chlorine in the water. Its better to just wait a couple days..


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

SwimyRainbowFinn said:


> I dont have water conditioner at all for my bettas, theyre just fine, i let the water age though. Im thinking yours will live through one water change with no conditioner.


You must be lucky. Even though he chlorine will go away with aging metals and others chemicals can still remain.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm going to hold off with the water change, the only thing that has been living in the betta tank for the last 2 weeks are my shrimp so the water should be OK for the next couple of days


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My cousin's betta died because she forgot to put conditioner in the water when she did a water change and the next morning the fish was dead.


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

miyko said:


> this happned to me in an emergency i called a friend who loves fish and although it wasn't a formula for bettas spesificly it did the trick till i could go get some


Are you supposed to use a formula specifically for bettas? I thought that was a marketing ploy... I just use Prime.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

A little theory, will boiling some water be safe for the fish, for humans boiled water is safer for us than drinking straight from the tap so surely it should be safe for fish too?


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Welsh said:


> A little theory, will boiling some water be safe for the fish, for humans boiled water is safer for us than drinking straight from the tap so surely it should be safe for fish too?


Boiling water kills parasites and bacteria that could be harmful to us, that why its safer. It probably won't do much unless you have issues with your fish constantly getting sick.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I just had an idea about putting my new betta in the 4 gallon and Clark Gable in the 12 gallon, in a breeder trap. I tested the 4 gallon and these are the readings

Ammonia - 0 - 0.25 can't really tell the different 
Nitrites - 0
Nitrates - 10

Obviously I can't do a water change so is it still OK to put him in there are these levels too high?


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Why can't you do a water change? But yes, those levels are safe.
Goal levels:
Ammonia: 0
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: less than 40

So, you're good.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Cause I don't have any water conditioner lol 

Ahh that's good  I thought it was alright but I weren't sure lol


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Ohhh, lol, sorry. I totally knew that... and then forgot.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Haha, I'm like that all the time. I call it a blonde moment :lol:


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

lol, but my sister is the blonde one! I'm brunette, I swear! lol

"But that's not shine, thats just the light reflecting off of it."
Gotta <3 my sis


----------



## SwimyRainbowFinn (Jul 19, 2010)

i guess my water must not really need it, and its one less thing i need to buy, lol, sorry for ruffling your feathers.


----------



## KBoone (Jul 12, 2010)

I was letting my water "age" for the longest time. I'm old. This is what you used to do. Chlorine does evaporate after-all. Then I discovered that most municipalities have swicthed to chloramine. It doesn't have as much odor or taste, but is just as dangerous and does NOT evaporate. ANYhoo. I use water conditioner now. All are effective in removing chlorine and chloramine. People have various preferences. And there are a few formulas that have added benefits, such as being anti-fungal and such. Up to you really.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, the conditioner is coming tomorrow, I can't wait to get some clean water in to these tanks  My betta has blown a massive bubblenest too, why does he do it everytime I want to change the water lol.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Welsh said:


> Well, the conditioner is coming tomorrow, I can't wait to get some clean water in to these tanks  My betta has blown a massive bubblenest too, why does he do it everytime I want to change the water lol.



He's just tryin' to make ya feel guilty. :lol:

IGNORE his little attempted guilt trip!!!!


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Haha, he's been blowing it since yesterday evening, he hasn't stopped once lol His little attempt his working haha


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

SwimyRainbowFinn said:


> i guess my water must not really need it, and its one less thing i need to buy, lol, sorry for ruffling your feathers.


It really depends on your water source. Some water treatment plants add chloramine to the water in addition to chlorine. Chlorine can evaporate after about 24 hours, but chloramine takes weeks to fully evaporate. Your particular fish may just be more tolerant to these poisons, I would never advise just skipping dechlorinator because you feel like it--even if the water is aged and not treated with chloramine the dechlorinator still removes heavy metals and other nasties that could naturally be in your water. 

Welsh, you could call your water company and ask what chemicals they add to the water. If they don't add chloramines, it would be feasible to do a partial water change with some aged water. I don't see why you can't go to a pet store or a fish store--where I live they even sell dechlorinator in the pet section of my grocery store. I don't really know how it is in Europe, but it's certainly not the dark side of the moon--dechlorinator is a pretty standard product. Good to hear you managed to order some, though.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

welsh said:


> i was planning on doing a water change on clark gable's tank ready for my new betta tomorrow and then realised i have no water conditioner, i can't go anywhere tomorrow to get any either, what can i do? Lol


use the spring water,not purified water though.


----------

